# определить модель по серийному номеру



## anakom (14.09.2020)

Добрый день, есть маршрутизатор zyxel keenetik giga. Как понять это zyxel keenetik giga 1, zyxel keenetik giga 2 или zyxel keenetik giga 3 ? Можно ли определить модель по серийному номеру?


----------



## Goblin (14.09.2020)

они по внешнему виду отличаются. Можно написать в саппорт zyxel и дать им серийник если вы не уверены. Можно по версии ndma


----------



## Lera (14.09.2020)

из веб консоли?


----------

